# 4 feared dead in Polish navy plane crash



## v2 (Mar 31, 2009)

Poland's navy says one of its planes has crashed with four people on board in northern Poland.
The M-28 "Bryza"-transport plane crashed at 4 p.m. 1500GMT Tuesday at the Babie Doly airport near the Baltic port of Gdynia. It was returning from a training flight.
Defense Minister Bogdan Klich told Poland's TVN24 television that the four people aboard had been killed.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 31, 2009)

I was taken back for a second by the resemblence to my V-22...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 31, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2009)

Sad news V2. My condolences to the families of the crew.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 31, 2009)

to the service men


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2009)

Very sad to hear.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 31, 2009)

bad news indeed


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------



## ccheese (Mar 31, 2009)

Wojtek is on duty today with the PAF. I'm sure he will have something
to say about it tomorrow.... 

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 31, 2009)

R.I.P. 

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello guys,

Thank you for your condolences.I think all families of these killed aviators appreciate it.I'm with you all here. 


RIP.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2009)

My condolences to the families of the crew members lost. 
To the crew:


----------



## marek (Apr 2, 2009)

Condolences to the families of killed aviators. Taking part of your sorrow.
Crew: R.I.P.[-o<


----------

